# Litter?



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

What kind of litter do you use? I started with 'The World's Best Cat Litter' but it decided that it wasn't worth the price tag. I recently started using Tidy Cats Scoop with a combination of Baking Soda and I'll see how that works out. What litter lives up to your standards because I'm looking for solutions lol.


----------



## white_elanor (May 31, 2008)

I've used Swheat Scoop for years. I like that it is all natural and it is fairly well priced. Some people complain that it sticks to the bottom/sides (my cat always seems to pee in the same spot so I found giant pee clumps) of the pan, but that can be helped by sprinkling baking soda in the bottom before putting in the litter.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been using Ever Clean for a while now, and am pretty happy with it. I find that it keeps the smell down, even if the litter is older, and it seems to last pretty long. I've recently tried Precious Cat Ultra, and I found that I loved how it clumps, and that it seems easier to scoop through, but long term it just doesn't keep the oder down, even with daily cleaning of the litter boxes. It's cheaper too, but I seemed to go through alot more of it than the Ever Clean.

Didn't like any of the Arm and Hammer products. They didn't clump, and didn't keep the oder down.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Owned, I'm sorry you didn't have better luck with A&H

my breeder recommended ARM & HAMMER Super Scoop Cat Litter (unscented)
which is working out fine, and is $12 cheap for 30lbs at petsmart.

as I run out, I'm going to also try top rated;
Worlds Best & one of the Tidy Cats, but I'll 
probably stick with A&H due to the price.
I don't have a car, so I have to find a brand
I can stock up on just a few times per year.
I may also try a wheat based litter once I
find one without bugs and sticking issues.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been using Tidy Cats (this one: http://www.tidycats.com/GetPage.aspx?ContentID=97&D=14726881&T=4622984), but I recently picked up a box of ARM & HAMMER Super Scoop (unscented) to try.

The Tidy Cats has a slight scent to it, but I don't think it's enough to be considered "scented".


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I *love* Worlds Best Cat Litter. Love it, love it, and love it. But I hate the price of it. It's supposed to be better bang for your buck as it's supposed to last longer then other litter. I used it faithfully when I only had Reyna to worry about but now with 5 cats in the house, one of them going to the bathroom more then a normal cat and in larger quantities because of his diabetes… it doesn’t last very long and I’ve switched to Simplicity Plus, we get it at Costco, it’s not a horrible price for a large box and even less when you buy several at a time as they knock so much money off for every 12 boxes or something… well lets just say we haven’t gone litter shopping since January. LOL It does it’s job and well, can’t say if it hides smell really well as the boxes are in the basement and the basement has always had a funny mixture smells.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried Fresh Step or Scoop Away? What are your thoughts on those? What are your experiences with scented or uncented litter?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I tried scoop away one time, and I would never use it again! It was, *IMO*, extremely dusty, and the scent was just way to strong, even for me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use Fresh Step. The girls' feet smell so pretty.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I use Fresh Step. The girls' feet smell so pretty.


That is what I'm leaning towards because it is so easy to find. Do you use scented or unscented?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use the scented. They have a lavender scented variety coming out. There was a scratch-and-sniff sample. Ewwwwwww. No thanks.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright I'll give it a go. Thanks


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I use Fred's scoopable cat litter. It clumps well enough, lasts a surprisingly long time between changes, isn't very dusty, controls odor real well, and is cheap. But it does track around a lot.


----------



## Jonathan415 (Jul 18, 2008)

I use "Cat Country" all natural organic Wheat Grass litter. It comes in a huge bag.

It looks like alfalfa pellets you feed to guinea pigs, but it is made of organic wheat grass instead.
It doesn't track, and controls orders well.

I like it because it is better for me and my cat.

Cats lick their paws, and you don't want them eating the clay or semi-toxic chemical made litter.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

*I just wanted to update this thread of my opinions on the the following litters;*

Worlds Best - expensive, pleasant smell, scoops good, flushing is difficult, dusty
Tidy Cats Scoop - cheap, pleasant smell, scoops fair, flushes well, some dusty
A&M Super Scoop - affordable, odd plaster smell, scoops best, flushes average, some dust

unfortunately, I'm stuck with Tidy Cats for a while, since I stocked up
on it recently from a Target Sale, but when I'm ready to restock on litter
I will definitely be going with Arm & Hammer Super Scoop, and here's why;

A&H is the only litter of the three that cakes well around urine,
so you can remove all when you scoop it out each day. with
the other two litters, urine balls will fall apart too easily and
the smeller bits of urine litter stay behind when you rake daily,
or earlier when the cat was digging around in your litter box.
this means with A&H the urea does not build up in your litter
box as quickly as it may with the other two litters I tried.

The only odd thing about A&H may be that the large rigid
urine clumps encourage my cats to dig more, so I found
noticeably more litter bits outside my box than the others,
but hardly any dust at all.

I'd rather suffer some of the minor issue of A&H then leave 
all that urine behind as other litters may. When you use A&H
you seem to consume it far faster than other litters because
you are successfully catching and removing all that urine.
Best price I've seen thus far was 28lbs for $10 at Target.

*If anyone can recommend other litters like A&H that do a superior
job of clumping specifically around urine leavings, please let me know.*


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We use WalMarts' "Special Kitty", unscented. We mix in a bag of a scoopable pine litter as well, it makes it smell pretty naturally and does help the clumping. 

We're considering moving to unmedicated chick feed for litter (like a cheap Swheat Scoop), as we loved Swheat Scoop but hated the price tag. Now that we're rawfed, we also think that the 'stink' level will go way down (after a few weeks, our boxes reeked.. not of poo/pee.. just... stink).

SpecialKitty is clumping clay, fairly dusty, but not too horrible. We found the bottom of the bags of Swheat Scoop to be dusty (the cats were always covered in a fine layer of dust from the newly filled boxes). The clumping pine isn't dusty at all, but does stick to the cats a bit, so tracks quite far!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I have used Fresh Step and Scoop Away. I absolutely hated both types of litter. They left a nasty smell on everything in my room. They were dusty and just yuck. If they work for someone else, thats great, but they don't work here!

I use a combination. I use the plain Special Kitty Clumbable Cat Litter and mix it with Tidy Cats Small Spaces. I use both of them because the Tidy Cats is expensive. I want it to last as long as possible. I have found that this works very well for us. I have 2 litter boxes and 4 cats.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Out of all the clay litters I've tried, Dr Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Premium is my favorite. It clumps well, rarely smells, and doesn't dust up. My favorite non clay litter is World's Best, it has all the positives of Dr Elsey's plus it's very light and flushable.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to give Dr Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Premium another try. I have to have my sister buy it for me, and deliver it over the holiday when I see her because I can't get it in my area, so I'll have to stock up. I love Ever Clean, but this last time I went to buy it, it's jumped from $16.29 to just over $19 per box!!!!!!! :yikes Luckily, some of the scented was still at the old price, so I got that, but it's to perfumey for me. I won't pay that much for litter, I don't care how much I like it!! That is just crazy!


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

I started with Jonny Cat (clay) which didn't really work for me at all. It didn't get rid of odors and I didn't like how pee would collect in the corners of the box.

Now I use Fresh Step scoopable and I like it a lot, although it is quite dusty/overwhelming when poured. I can hardly tell there's a litterbox in the room now.


----------



## HanknAng (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Arm & Hammer Super Scoop, I really like it. I've tried some others...what ever ones walmart has, I think its Special Kitty, Fresh Step, Tidy Cats...a few others maybe?? not really sure, but out of all the ones I tried, I chose the A&H becuase it seemed to do best for the price. The other ones were either uber dusty, didn't clump well, or were really expensive.


----------



## Briggi (Nov 26, 2008)

I tried Fresh step and feline pine before, but finally I picked Even Clean. It costs a little bit expensive, but it is worth to buy it. Tidy cat is good, but my cat didn't like it. She sneezed in front of the litter box and never got in the box, she hold her pee & poo for a day until I changed the litter to the old one. Fresh step was too dusty, she sneezed a lot and the smell just too strong, her hair just smelled like a litter box. I pretty like feline pine, but it is just too much work to clean the dust under the wood pellet.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

FYI: Tidy Cat's Scoop is on sale thru Saturday at Target

2x 35lbs for only $17 total, or (2x $11) -$5 bonus giftcard

that's less than a 25¢ per pound
for an above average clay litter,
_that my cat's are content to use._


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 23, 2008)

I use Fresh Step but I also use the disposable litter boxes and replace them approximately every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Target's running the sale again this week 1/4-1/10;



petspy said:


> FYI: Tidy Cat's Scoop is on sale thru Saturday at Target
> 2x 38lbs for only $17 total, or (2x $11) -$5 bonus giftcard
> that's only about 22¢ per pound
> for an above average clay litter,
> _that my cat's are content to use._


----------

